# نماذج مخططات منازل صغيرة و متوسطة المساحات



## onizuka (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*نماذج مخططات منازل صغيرة و متوسطة المساحات

نماذج مخططات منازل صغيرة و متوسطة المساحات





​ 
نماذج مخططات منازل صغيرة و متوسطة المساحات




​ 
التحميل من هنا


*​


----------



## jihanoraby (25 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2508709#post2508709#ixzz1hZQxiV5q



*بالله عليكم ارجو تصميم باسرع وقت باركم الله فيكم وفى اولادكم
قطعة ارض ابعادها دور ارضي 8.60 ×15.25تزيد متر في لعلوي لتصبح 9.60 ×15.25تطل علي شارع 6 متر واجهه 15.25 بحري محدودة ب 3 جار من الاتجاهات الثثلاثة شرقي وغربي وقبلي 
تصميم مصري
وجزاكم الله خير​*


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

later inchalah


----------



## onizuka (26 ديسمبر 2011)

post you problem in a new thread my brother


----------



## onizuka (28 ديسمبر 2011)

في إنتظار آراء أخرى


----------



## احمد العراقي 84 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ما اعرف ليش ميكمل يمي التحميل . وشكرا


----------



## onizuka (29 ديسمبر 2011)

click in here to download it


----------

